# Who is going/went to the Blind draws?



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Was wondring how many guys are going ( or went) to the blind draws and did you get picked? I hope to be posting I got 1!!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

my buddy got a blind @ nimisila.not the best ,but you don't have to get up atmidnight to get your spot.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I disapointed our group and over slept for the state park draw(Wife's Fault)
They have picked up 3 weeks at Mogadore draw Thursday.
Pipe Creek drawing on Thursday.
LaDue coming up as well as Killbuck Marsh.
State Lottery draw in mid Sept.
I trying to get out to all I can this year.
Hey Freyedknot,,, You want to build a blind at Lorain for the fall hunt?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

owen , prolly not . i will have to help put 1 at nimisila soon.besides those guys at lorain are crazy. YOU WIFE'S FAULT???? if all the wives had their way the marsh would be empty ,and the bed cozy!!!!!!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Welp No such luck, had around 20 or so guys for 3 blinds. Oh well we still do well without one but would have been nice for the kids to help build one.


----------



## BuckeyeAngler (May 16, 2005)

Went to Caesar's Creek with 5 other guys and we got the 11th pick out of 22 blinds. If your hunting on CC I'm we'll be on blind #3. I'm really excited that we got one because I know in the past the lucks not always there. Good luck everyone on early goose season, those honkers need thinned out.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

hit grand lake ,we drew blind #37. it`s not the best but we may pop a few birds early but it looks like most of my season will be in the fields.this year was a joke like most other years.684 guys tryin for 70 blinds...dont even know why i bother anymore.


----------



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

Our group of 20 drew 3 blinds. #67 in big pothole at Jacks, #59 at Behms and I think #82 on north shore, west end in front of island at state park campground. We gave the rest of our tickets to another group and 2 blinds later they hit another one.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Buckeye had well over 150 there for 16 blinds. I got to keep my 50 bucks. I'm seriously considering getting a layout boat and just hunting out in the middle of the lake and use my Targa as a tender. Heck, the way ducks and geese fly over my boat when I'm fishing, maybe I should just drift and pass shoot!!


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

man went to alum and didn't get one oh well there is still one more drawing for me to go to. And I know I will get one there!


----------

